# Jaws' lil cousin???



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone seen any big sharks close to shore lately???... plan on shark fishing friday night. just curious if anyone has seen/heard anything.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone???


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a good time for beach sharkfishing. Where are you going to try at? Pickens would be a good spot if you can get a bait out there. Don't know about the crowds but as the bait moves up in the bay so does the rest of the food chain....... The point might be good also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres plenty of sharks, but haven't seen any big ones. Try fishing for bulls in the bay. They're usually plentiful and good sized.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys... this was basically an excuse to get a bunch of friends together and drink beer.... but the marine forcast changed this morning and it'll be rough as hell tonight... guess we'll just have to drink instead.

we were gonna be about 2 miles east of portofino... got a good shot of people coming so pickens was out on account of not wanting everyone to buy a pass.

there's always next week!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can come catch this big ass softshell turtle behind the shop. If you just use your hands I'm sure it will be just as sporting if not more, they're meaner than most sharks.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a lot of sea grass and red/pink looking grass balls in the surf at pickens yesterday. I would recommend the bay, maybe chickenbone soundside. The shark bite has been slow for me lately. Good luck.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (10/6/2009)*anyone seen any big sharks close to shore lately???... plan on shark fishing friday night. just curious if anyone has seen/heard anything.


Back in the 70's when I used to shark fish alot, we would wait on the roe mullet to start showing up along the beaches and the sharks would not be far behind. I set out a live roe mullet on a Penn 10/0 at Pensacola pier in November and hung a huge mako.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

got a 6 ft blacktip at the t pier last nite, only took 6 hours to get it to eat though.. its been really slow lately


----------



## Sparky 10119 (Mar 7, 2009)

their was some nice bullsharks off fort mcrey on the pass side.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a ten ft BULL on the tug heron lcm, wish someone would go take care of him.


----------

